# Авиация > Литература >  Электронные копии книг по авиации

## Djabberwocky

Уважаемые форумчане!
   Вашему вниманию предлагаются эл.копии книг по авиации. Издания номерных заводов НКАП (МАП), НИИ ВВС, НИИ ГВФ, Оборонгиза и др. Тематика сугубо техническая: тех.описания самолетов и моторов (двигателей), инструкции и руководства по эксплуатации, регламенты тех.обслуживания и др. Полный список можно получить, написав на почту, указанную при регистрации RAFAirBook@yandex.ru Т.к. он постоянно обновляется, нет смысла тут его намертво приколачивать. Литература примерно до середины 1950-х гг.

----------


## Djabberwocky

Тема продублирована! Слишком поздно спохватился... :)

----------


## Djabberwocky

Полный список книг можно скачать с облака https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EpJ2/pbo3ehQbB
По самым актуальным спискам пишите сразу на почту RAFAirBook@yandex.ru

----------


## off-topic-off

> Полный список книг можно скачать с облака https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EpJ2/pbo3ehQbB
> По самым актуальным спискам пишите сразу на почту RAFAirBook@yandex.ru


За деньги электронные копии то ?

----------


## Nemos19

1915. Taschenbuch der Luftflotten mit besonderer Berücksichtigung der Kriegs-Luftflotten 2. Jahrgang 1915 : Kriegsausgabe (Справочник воздушных флотов мира на 1915 год)., (на нем. яз.), 373 стр., 63,00 Мб., PDF.

1915.-Taschenbuch-der-Luftflotten-mit-besonderer-Berucksichtigung-der-Kriegs-Luftflotten-2.-Jahrgang-1915-Kriegsausgabe-Spravochnik-vozdushnyih-flotov-mira-na-1915-god.-na-nem.-yaz | 01920-Aviatsiya-RIA-i-RK-KA | BookLibrary

----------


## Nemos19

1923. Taschenbuch der Luftflotten III. Jahrgang 1923., Справочник воздушных флотов мира на 1923 год. , (на нем. яз.), 299 стр., 24,00 Мб., PDF.

1923.-Taschenbuch-der-Luftflotten-III.-Jahrgang-1923.-Spravochnik-vozdushnyih-flotov-mira-na-1923-god.-na-nem.-yaz | 01920-Aviatsiya-RIA-i-RK-KA | BookLibrary

----------


## Nemos19

1925. TASCHENBUCH DER LUFTFLOTTEN IV. Janrgang 1924/25. (справочник воздушных флотов мира на 1924-25 г.), (на нем. яз.), 526 стр., 46,00 Мб., Djvu.

25.-spravochnik-vozdushnyih-flotov-mira-na-1924-25-g.-na-nem.-yaz | 1925.-TASCHENBUCH-DER-LUFTFLOTTEN-IV.-Janrgang-1924 | 01920-Aviatsiya-RIA-i-RK-KA | BookLibrary

----------


## Fencer

Воздушное право СССР https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01009087495#?page=1

----------


## Fencer

Отечественная военная техника (после 1945 г.) • Просмотр форума - ВОЗДУХ (литература)

----------


## Fencer

Техника https://arsenal-info.ru/b/cat/technology

----------


## Fencer

Секция истории авиации и космонавтики СПбО РНК ИФНТ РАН https://reaa.ru/threads/sekcija-isto...n.7628/page-14

----------


## Fencer

Не совсем по авиации, но есть моменты.
Российский ядерный центр. — 2015 — Электронная библиотека «История Росатома»

----------


## Fencer

Стратегический ракетоносец-бомбардировщик Ту-160 [Polygon Press]. http://militaryrussia.ru/forum/viewt...9a20&start=160
http://militaryrussia.ru/forum/viewt...9a20&start=420
Самолет Як-1. Техническое описание.
Самолет Як-9. Временное техническое описание.
Боевое применение самолета МиГ-29 Методическое пособие летчику.

----------


## Fencer

Самолет ТБ-1 https://disk.yandex.ru/i/oQFeB5EPwjFuvg
Транспортный самолет Ли-2 https://disk.yandex.ru/i/sA2-uX9XmCr8Xg
Транспортный самолет Антонов Ан-12 https://disk.yandex.ru/i/TbbqaQWWMAbHww
Транспортный самолет Ил-76 https://disk.yandex.ru/i/GuoeRzYaSvDc-Q
Ан-12 в Афганистане https://disk.yandex.ru/d/2QadaO6FuYNcsA
Советская военно-транспортная авиация http://retrovtap.ru/wp-content/uploa....N.Pakilev.pdf

----------


## Fencer

Як-17 http://militaryrussia.ru/forum/viewt...6b86&start=480
Конструкция самолетов и вертолетов http://militaryrussia.ru/forum/viewt...6b86&start=540
Развитие авиационных средств спасения http://militaryrussia.ru/forum/viewt...1f28a0d2916b86

----------


## Fencer

Гидродомкрат МА43-0000. Паспорт. 1987. (PDF, 2.21 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/zMtB1tYuIaNPCQ

Гидроподъёмник А1006-0000-0. Руководство по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию. (PDF, 1.99 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/nNZLzq7PhMQRhQ

Гидроподъёмник ПГ-50. Инструкция по эксплуатации. А1010-0000.ИЭ. (PDF, 4.14 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/bIfya72HmklxIg

Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации тележки-подъёмника для спец. грузов черт. 2.11.9956.0000.00. (PDF, 946 кб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/Rm51nSvjTDbTCQ

Электрическая лебёдка БЛ-46ЭМ. Техническое описание, инструкция по эксплуатации и руководство по ремонту. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1958. (PDF, 10.9 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/KQnlAUVxPV6Ezw

----------


## Fencer

Самолёт Як-РВ. Альбом формулярных схем. 1961. (нет стр. 6 и 8 ) (PDF, 9.1 Мб) https://disk.yandex.ru/i/XVAt46ZysY2lBg

----------


## Fencer

Акт по результатам испытаний самолёта Ер-2 - 2АМ-37. НИИ ВВС. 1942. (PDF, 7.8 Мб)
(скан фотокопии)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/meDJ_K15b3Q0CQ

Акт о государственном испытании серийного самолёта Ла-5 №37210444 с М-82 производства завода №21. НИИ ВВС. 1942. (PDF, 31.9 Мб)
(скан фотокопии)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/GdhkjSbkOIVD8Q

Отчёт по полигонным испытаниям самолёта Ил-2 вооружённого 2-мя 37 мм пушками системы Шпитального. НИИ ВВС. 1941. (PDF, 23 Мб)
(скан фотокопии)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/3yp6sMKr29-cmQ

Отчёт по результатам испытаний самолёта Ил-2 АМ-38 на лётные характеристики с установленными под крылом 37 мм пушками. НИИ ВВС. 1941. (PDF, 7.1 Мб)
(скан фотокопии)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/yYv-nQNEeYNoPQ

----------


## Fencer

История 23-го гвардейского Белгородского Краснознаменного авиационного полка дальнего действия http://militera.lib.ru/h/0/pdf/sergienko_am02.pdf

----------


## Fencer

Зрелов В. А. - Отечественные газотурбинные двигатели. Основные параметры и конструктивные схемы : Учеб. пособие https://search.rsl.ru/ru/record/01002763490

----------


## Fencer

КРАТКАЯ ИНСТРУКЦИЯ ПО ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЮ НАВИГАЦИОННОЙ СЧЕТНОЙ ЛИНЕЙКОЙ НЛ-10М (pdf 2,21mb)

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/G2f9VPY04I5fQQ

САМОЛЕТ Ан-24 ТЕХНИЧЕСКОЕ ОПИСАНИЕ Книга V ПИЛОТАЖНО-НАВИГАЦИОННОЕ И ПРИБОРНОЕ ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ.

РАДИООБОРУДОВАНИЕ Издание II (.pdf 57.2 mb)

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/elKN7WEbvFv_eQ

ПАССАЖИРСКИЙ САМОЛЕТ Ил-14М Книга III. СПЕЦОБОРУДОВАНИЕ САМОЛЕТА (pdf, 32.0 Mb) (вклейки)

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/U_kq8fy-ZKryOA

ПАССАЖИРСКИЙ САМОЛЕТ Ил-14М Книга III. СПЕЦОБОРУДОВАНИЕ САМОЛЕТА (pdf, 83,2 Mb) без вклеек

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/G6t9L6PpXB3icA

----------


## Fencer

Книга к 90-летию ОКБ Ильюшина https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...nal/?year=2022

----------

